# Drakelow Tunnels Open Day - 30th June 2013



## Derelict-UK (May 24, 2013)

We have finally come up with a date for our next guided tour, Sunday the 30th of June.

Info...

This will be a guided tour and you will not be able to go off on your own, however photography will be allowed (for non commercial use). Due to the nature of the tour, tripods will not be allowed in the bunker. So you can either bump up the ISO in the lit areas or take a flashgun. 

The tour will be include the old Rover side and the newer Cold War side.

Adult prices are £10.00 each and Child (under 16) prices are £5.00 each. (paid on the day)

Tours will start from 11am on Sunday the 30th of June. (depending on the number of attendants, groups may be split up into different times)

There is no limit on places.

You must contact [email protected] to register your name(s) before you come along.


We don't have many open days and Subbrit don't have anything booked for a while, so it's worth coming if you haven't had the chance before.

Come along, you never know, you might have the pleasure of being shown around by myself, how exciting lol. (So far every tour I have led has ended in a round of applause, not blowing my own trumpet or anything )


Any questions, just ask.


Mike.

For further info...

www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk


----------



## MD (May 24, 2013)

I highly recomend seeing the tunnels


----------



## godzilla73 (May 24, 2013)

Yep - its first class, and a warm welcome from D-UK and the other Drakelow brethren. If you can go, you should!
Godzy


----------



## donebythehands (May 25, 2013)

do you ever have days where I can wonder around at will?


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 26, 2013)

Sign up to Subbrit, they had one about a month ago. But then I think Dark Places piggy backed that visit too.


----------



## Snake (Jun 27, 2013)

Booked to visit this sunday


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Mike, my wife and I will have some of that please! I've emailed via the link above.

Is it possible for you to provide a location lat/long sat nav pin for where we need to go as I haven't the faintest idea where it is beyond the rough locality? 

Cheers me dear!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 27, 2013)

Will contact you by email later today (or early tomorrow), Don't like putting the address on UE sites.



TeeJF said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mike, my wife and I will have some of that please! I've emailed via the link above.
> 
> Is it possible for you to provide a location lat/long sat nav pin for where we need to go as I haven't the faintest idea where it is beyond the rough locality?
> 
> Cheers me dear!


----------



## Mid diesel (Jun 27, 2013)

Email sent


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 28, 2013)

****Booking is now CLOSED****

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## gingrove (Jun 28, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> ****Booking is now CLOSED****
> 
> Thanks for all the interest.



Thought you said there were unlimited places I just spent the morning finding it and looking for hotels in the area!


----------



## palmars (Aug 4, 2013)

Please can you let us know when your next open say is? I would have loved to see the tunnels and I emailed you in july so was too late to book,
I can;t miss the next open day.
Please let us know...
Cheers


----------



## akkro (Aug 4, 2013)

anyone know when the next open day is? been dying to have a mooch around in here n take some pics


----------

